# Forums discussing Apple Ipads?



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello All!

Does anyone know of any friendly Apple forums that are discussing the upcoming Ipad? I have googled a few of them and some are downright nasty to newcomers asking questions. I am looking for an active and friendly forum like the folks here at Kindleboards.

I currently own a K2 and DX and have never owned an Apple product, cell phone, laptop, or crackberry, so I think the ipad might make a good portable web browser. Will still do most of my reading on the Kindles, but the occasional cookbooks and food magazines would wind up on the ipad. I am also an advanced photographer so the ipad with the camera connection accessory would be bought for it.

Thanks in advance.
Best Wishes!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,54.0.html
This is a link to an area of KB about other e-readers. 
There are a few subjects there. I don't know if any of them can help you with your questions. 
But I do know this, if you ask a question here no one is going to be nasty to you. 
I also know we have some members who have been researching the iPad, so don't hesitate to ask away. 
deb


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Try iLounge.com.  I found a lot of good information there.  I have not used the forums, so I can not comment on their friendliness.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I went into an Apple store yesterday, and one of the people there asked if he could show me anything. I said no thanks, I already have two of everything. Sadly, I really wasn't kidding.  So, if you have any questions, feel free to ask them here.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Besides the KB forum you can just search Ipad Forum


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Magenta said:


> Try iLounge.com. I found a lot of good information there. I have not used the forums, so I can not comment on their friendliness.


Yes. this one. Tried looking at some information there too.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank-you for all the great suggestions! I have been keeping a close eye on the Kindleboards "other e-readers discussions". I have since bookmarked the ilounge.com site and ipadforums.net site to get the perspective of other would-be ipad users.

Pidgeon92, thank-you for offering to answer my questions. Do you know if the bluetooth wireless keyboard that Apple has would work with the ipad? The Apple site says ipad has bluetooth capability, but would there have to be any special drivers involved? And can you recommend any special apps that you (or anyone else) like? I have heard that there are probably tens of thousands of available apps, some good, a very few great, and most just junk.

Thank-you all again for the help, Kindleboarders!

Best Wishes.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Pidgeon92, thank-you for offering to answer my questions. Do you know if the bluetooth wireless keyboard that Apple has would work with the ipad? The Apple site says ipad has bluetooth capability, but would there have to be any special drivers involved? And can you recommend any special apps that you (or anyone else) like? I have heard that there are probably tens of thousands of available apps, some good, a very few great, and most just junk.


I haven't the foggiest idea about the keyboard. I've done very little research on the iPad so far. For me, if I want a keyboard, I am going to use my MacBook instead.

My intent for my iPad is to be a research tool when I am away from my iMac or MacBook. I imagine that the apps that I will load will be the same as the ones I have on my iPhone: a few games, news apps (e.g., Chicago Tribune), e-book apps, weather, travel....


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Apple has announced an external keyboard that uses the dock on the iPad, so it's not Bluetooth. It can also charge while you are working. I read somewhere the Bluetooth keyboards from other companies will work.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Apple has announced an external keyboard that uses the dock on the iPad, so it's not Bluetooth. It can also charge while you are working. I read somewhere the Bluetooth keyboards from other companies will work.


there are pictures of it at ilounge.com: http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/apple-ipad-16gb-32gb-64gb/ scroll all the way down.

Here is the text:

iPad Accessories. (Click here for more photos.) There's a new iPad Dock Connector to VGA Adapter ($29) for attaching the iPad to a projector or monitor; it outputs from the iPad at 1024x768 resolution without audio. Apple will also sell an iPad Camera Connection Kit ($29) that comes with a USB adapter and a SD card reader in one package, two separate pieces, to let the iPad import photos from a camera or SD card. There are two different docks: the iPad Keyboard Dock ($69) has a normal keyboard grafted on to the front of a plastic dock; the function keys include shortcuts for adjusting brightness, accessing photos, search, volume levels and iPod music playback keys, returning to the home screen, and changing keyboard features. Apple offers a standard iPad Dock ($29) with audio and dock connector ports on the back, with no keyboard. Bluetooth keyboards will also be supported on the iPad for those who want to use the wireless functionality instead.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank-you R.Reed and Magenta, especially for the link that shows the close-ups of the keyboard docking set. It was hard to tell what it looked like on the Apple website and whether it would be worth buying. I was looking at this ( http://store.apple.com/us/product/MC184LL/A?fnode=MTY1NDA1Mg&mco=MTMzNzg5MDM ) keyboard for portability but the docking set may be the way to go as far as throwing everything together in my Timbuk2 computer/messenger bag for a week long getaway. The bag currently has my KDX comfortably settled in.

Best Wishes to all!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

YOu just have to go to the Mac forums.  There are about 5-6 really big ones.  

macrumours.com is a good one.


----------

